# Vom Ordner zum anderen Ordner Kopieren mit php?



## harderph (13. September 2007)

Moinsen

Ich hätte da mal eine frage weil ich so ziemlich nicht weiter weiss!!
Die frage (ich hoffe verständlich): Vollgene situation ich möchte eine ordner inhalt in ein anderen ordner reinkopieren mittels php also im admin menü klicke ich quellordner-inhalt kopieren nach z.b. Account-ordner! ich habe es mit ftp per php versucht aber soweit reicht meine kenntniss nicht aus um es selber zu machen! Wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wäre es super! Die grösse der zu kopierenden datein ist variabel also ca 50 MB


----------



## Flex (13. September 2007)

Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette (wg. Groß- und Kleinschreibung) und benutze Absätze.
Dann lässt sich das viel leichter lesen.

Warum umständlich auf die FTP Funktionen zugreifen?
Nach deiner Schilderung sollte ein einfaches [phpf]copy[/phpf] reichen.

Ansonsten gibts in den Kommentaren auf der Seite sogar noch diese Funktion:



> Here's another recursive copy function. Unlike the others this one relies on the built-in dir class and is thus much cleaner and simpler.




```
function full_copy( $source, $target )
    {
        if ( is_dir( $source ) )
        {
            @mkdir( $target );
           
            $d = dir( $source );
           
            while ( FALSE !== ( $entry = $d->read() ) )
            {
                if ( $entry == '.' || $entry == '..' )
                {
                    continue;
                }
               
                $Entry = $source . '/' . $entry;           
                if ( is_dir( $Entry ) )
                {
                    full_copy( $Entry, $target . '/' . $entry );
                    continue;
                }
                copy( $Entry, $target . '/' . $entry );
            }
           
            $d->close();
        }else
        {
            copy( $source, $target );
        }
    }
```

Damit wird dir sogar direkt der ganze Ordner rekursiv kopiert.


----------



## Michael Engel (13. September 2007)

Wenn beides auf dem Gleichen Server liegt kannst du ja einfach copy() verwenden. In Verbindung mit readdir() lassen sich einfach Verzeichnisse kopieren.

Wenn du sie hingegen auch verschieben könntest, geht das natürlich unendlich viel schneller ,) das würde dann mit rename() gemacht werden.


----------



## harderph (13. September 2007)

Ok ich werde es mal versuchen aber wo gebe ich denn den Pfad ein um es zu kopieren!


Aber cool danke so schnell hätte ich es nicht erwartet!
P.s. wegen gross und kleinschreibung: meine tastatur hat des öfteren mal ein hänger (Funkt tastatur)


----------

